# Mathews Lovers (including me) check this out!



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Just the other day I was looking through my Bowhunting Magazine and I looked on the back and I saw this PSE ad and I laughed! I thought to myself, PSE is rediculous about this. I laughed even harder as I read what it all said about Mathews "copying their stuff", Yeah, they may look a little alike, but that don't mean they stole their stuff. PSE to me was only thinking of speed when they made this bow and that's not what's all important. You need, speed, accuracy, quietness, efficency, and innovation. I bet that Matt McPherson ( CEO and owner of Mathews) is just laughing at that ad right now! I think PSE was getting scared about the Mathews Monster because it's better than the X-Force, and they are making too big of a deal about 6fps faster than the Mathews Monster XLR8. If Mathews supposively "copied them", then Mathews just took PSE's bow and made it much better!


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> Just the other day I was looking through my Bowhunting Magazine and I looked on the back and I saw this PSE ad and I laughed! I thought to myself, PSE is rediculous about this. I laughed even harder as I read what it all said about Mathews "copying their stuff", Yeah, they may look a little alike, but that don't mean they stole their stuff. PSE to me was only thinking of speed when they made this bow and that's not what's all important. You need, speed, accuracy, quietness, efficency, and innovation. I bet that Matt McPherson ( CEO and owner of Mathews) is just laughing at that ad right now! I think PSE was getting scared about the Mathews Monster because it's better than the X-Force, and they are making too big of a deal about 6fps faster than the Mathews Monster XLR8. If Mathews supposively "copied them", then Mathews just took PSE's bow and made it much better!


So how do you know the Monster is better that the X-Force? I don't think you have shot it have you...Does the Monster go down to a 24" DL? 

About the X-Force not being accurate, quiet, and efficient, again i don't think you have shot one, cause i don't think you would be saying that.

Innovation....Please!

The ad was a joke it has been on here before, if you can't laugh at it just cause you shoot a Mathews then there is somethin wrong there.


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

PSE CRAZY said:


> So how do you know the Monster is better that the X-Force? I don't think you have shot it have you...Does the Monster go down to a 24" DL?
> 
> About the X-Force not being accurate, quiet, and efficient, again i don't think you have shot one, cause i don't think you would be saying that.
> 
> ...


I could not agree more I thinkukey: off mathews!!!!


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

ha ha, youve obviously never shot an Xforce.
Its accurate (infact ive never shot a tunned bow that wont go where i aim, archers are normally the no1 problem with accuracy), quiet and has very little hand shock.
Since its faster @ IBO id say its more efficient, and innovation . . . well, they came out with the Xforce first . . . although theres nothing too new about it.

I actually laughed at that ad too =]


----------



## mathewslx9 (Mar 17, 2009)

yea i have a pse nova trying to sell its **** we shot 3 deer with it only found one i have a mathews lx with rip cord arrow rest


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I have shot the monster and have shot an 08 dream season side by side. The monster was a smoother draw, and felt better in the hand after the shot. The dream season was faster, but it was very unbalanced.


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

mathewslx9 said:


> yea i have a pse nova trying to sell its **** we shot 3 deer with it only found one i have a mathews lx with rip cord arrow rest


and im sure thats the bows fault....great first post


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Typical fanboy.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

personally i don't like either bow... too much speed, not enough forgiveness ans loud imo. i've heard a number of stories saying mathews copied pse and pse copied the monster years ago. i don't care and besides whats a few fps? the xlr8 hasn't even been released yet because its being redsigned (even more speed!)

personally give me a good reliable, acurrate, quiet and forgiving bow with an ibo of 250fps and i will be happy. i personally don't like this speed fad we're all in the middle of... whats the point if the draw cycle sucks and the average archer can't shoot it well at long ranges because of the 5-6 in bh and 30-34 in ata?


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

They have always been blameing one another for copying but that ad is just another sign of company competiton, but its pretty obvious that PSE is panicking to be on top....its pretty sad!


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

buglebuster said:


> They have always been blameing one another for copying but that ad is just another sign of company competiton, but its pretty obvious that PSE is panicking to be on top....its pretty sad!


You know what's sad, is that Mathews *SOLOCAM* had to come out with a dual cam bow. Try that one on for size.


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Although that ad mad me laught to i dont like either mathes or PSE. Pse thinks its all about speed and Mathews is sort a just there


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

Rory/MO said:


> You know what's sad, is that Mathews *SOLOCAM* had to come out with a dual cam bow. Try that one on for size.


HAHAHAHA Thats what i was thinking


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

oh well this arguement has been going down for years first PSE basically painted their name on mathews bows and from then there has always been controvercy over this topic. Like I said just company competiton.


----------



## EMSBMR (May 22, 2008)

I'll solve the argument. Try selling a pse then sell a Mathews. Mathews have a higher resale value for a reason. End of discussion.


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Good point


----------



## Rambu (Dec 1, 2008)

EMSBMR said:


> I'll solve the argument. Try selling a pse then sell a Mathews. Mathews have a higher resale value for a reason. End of discussion.


that is cause of tv and advertising... you know sheople.. How do you think obama got in.. tv and advertising...


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Or quality...not at all saying that Obama is quality... no way:no:


----------



## EMSBMR (May 22, 2008)

wideerhunt said:


> that is cause of tv and advertising... you know sheople.. How do you think obama got in.. tv and advertising...


Was just trying to stir the pot!


----------



## mikeyboi (Jul 6, 2008)

i am going too say, that the mosnter xl8 or wateva, has a 5" BH.
i thought 6 was pushing it.


----------



## Supershark (Dec 14, 2004)

BIGBC said:


> ha ha, youve obviously never shot an Xforce.
> Its accurate (infact ive never shot a tunned bow that wont go where i aim, archers are normally the no1 problem with accuracy), quiet and has very little hand shock.
> Since its faster @ IBO id say its more efficient, and innovation . . . well, they came out with the Xforce first . . . although theres nothing too new about it.
> 
> I actually laughed at that ad too =]


I am with you!

You know When I hear these types of things I think back first to who had this original design... Wasn't that PSE who had the X-force out? Then they improve it to a 7" model and change a few other things the next year. Then yet another year past that this thing shows up on a ad. All of a sudden its the greatest thing since sliced bread. Not the PSE, but the mathews. Then you hear PSE stole the design and Mat can walk on water, amunst other things.

C'mon.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Mathews also had the idea for the speedometer thing when they started advertising reezen's and the monsters haha PSE also copied that.


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

mikeyboi said:


> i am going too say, that the mosnter xl8 or wateva, has a 5" BH.
> i thought 6 was pushing it.


Still I hear that it shoots well and has great let-off, and bassically is the bow you wouldn't expect it to be. As long as it isn't like firing a rocket, brace height shouldn't be an issue as long as you dont slap your arm at 360fps. that may be the only downside.


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

One thing ive noticed is that ive never seen a Mathews shoot anywhere close to their IBO. Ive seen it in other bows but all Mathews.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Elite13 said:


> One thing ive noticed is that ive never seen a Mathews shoot anywhere close to their IBO. Ive seen it in other bows but all Mathews.


Same here, Mathews seem to be optimistic at best.


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

*To each his own*

Buy what you want, make comments from creditable experiences and be happy with what you have or are striving to get.

I DON'T CARE if someone shoots 400fps, I'm happy right now with my DXT! I have no brand preference so next year this time I may have something different and I'll be happy with that.

We get caught up in the hype and all it's for is to SELL a product!!! Works to perfection everytime.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

athomPT said:


> Buy what you want, make comments from creditable experiences and be happy with what you have or are striving to get.
> 
> I DON'T CARE if someone shoots 400fps ... I have no brand preference so next year this time I may have something different and I'll be happy with that.
> 
> We get caught up in the hype and all it's for is to SELL a product!!! Works to perfection everytime.


Couldnt agree more, thats why i get wound up when someone trys to argue against an ad that simply points out some truths, all because they are loyal to the Mathews name.


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

*Exactly!!!*

There is absolutely nothing wrong with someone being loyal to a brand, but if a competitor puts some heat on *that* brand, it SHOULD only make them better, not become insecure!!! Healthy competition is fine, when it makes everyone stay on the top of their game, but it should NOT drive people to become defensive and aggitated. 

There are thousands of thousands of dead deer, bear, turkey, elk, moose, antelope, coyote, etc that have never stopped to say....
"that wasn't a ________ bow" so I'll continue on my way. Nope they're dead, whether it was 366+fps or 266fps or 166fps (native american indians were doing pretty good against buffalo & they weren't shooting 300fps) and the meat tastes just as good. I commend those who stand up and say my bow gets the job done, despite not being one of the most marketed bows.

Personally I'm just as attracted to Matthews Inc. because of their work in ministry as I am because of their history in making quality bows. BUY IT, SHOOT IT, ENJOY IT!!!

My .02


BIGBC said:


> Couldnt agree more, thats why i get wound up when someone trys to argue against an ad that simply points out some truths, all because they are loyal to the Mathews name.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

PSE CRAZY said:


> So how do you know the Monster is better that the X-Force? I don't think you have shot it have you...Does the Monster go down to a 24" DL?
> 
> About the X-Force not being accurate, quiet, and efficient, again i don't think you have shot one, cause i don't think you would be saying that.
> 
> ...


I did laught at PSE because I think they were getting scared of Mathews.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Mathewsju said:


> personally i don't like either bow... too much speed, not enough forgiveness ans loud imo. i've heard a number of stories saying mathews copied pse and pse copied the monster years ago. i don't care and besides whats a few fps? the xlr8 hasn't even been released yet because its being redsigned (even more speed!)
> 
> personally give me a good reliable, acurrate, quiet and forgiving bow with an ibo of 250fps and i will be happy. i personally don't like this speed fad we're all in the middle of... whats the point if the draw cycle sucks and the average archer can't shoot it well at long ranges because of the 5-6 in bh and 30-34 in ata?


I don't care too much for speed either because it's more than that, that makes a good bow.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

buglebuster said:


> oh well this arguement has been going down for years first PSE basically painted their name on mathews bows and from then there has always been controvercy over this topic. Like I said just company competiton.


Yeah, they both have been at it for years. I don't think it will ever stop between the two.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

mikeyboi said:


> i am going too say, that the mosnter xl8 or wateva, has a 5" BH.
> i thought 6 was pushing it.


Well, that's why the xlr8 hasn't been released because they are rediesigning it right now.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Elite13 said:


> One thing ive noticed is that ive never seen a Mathews shoot anywhere close to their IBO. Ive seen it in other bows but all Mathews.


everybody's is different in IBO ratings because most companies use different weights of arrows for their IBO ratings.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

athomPT said:


> Buy what you want, make comments from creditable experiences and be happy with what you have or are striving to get.
> 
> I DON'T CARE if someone shoots 400fps, I'm happy right now with my DXT! I have no brand preference so next year this time I may have something different and I'll be happy with that.
> 
> We get caught up in the hype and all it's for is to SELL a product!!! Works to perfection everytime.


Yeah, I was just saying something and the title says for Mathews Lovers, and i am very happy with my Mathews Ignition, there really isn't anything I don't like about it.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

athomPT said:


> There is absolutely nothing wrong with someone being loyal to a brand, but if a competitor puts some heat on *that* brand, it SHOULD only make them better, not become insecure!!! Healthy competition is fine, when it makes everyone stay on the top of their game, but it should NOT drive people to become defensive and aggitated.
> 
> There are thousands of thousands of dead deer, bear, turkey, elk, moose, antelope, coyote, etc that have never stopped to say....
> "that wasn't a ________ bow" so I'll continue on my way. Nope they're dead, whether it was 366+fps or 266fps or 166fps (native american indians were doing pretty good against buffalo & they weren't shooting 300fps) and the meat tastes just as good. I commend those who stand up and say my bow gets the job done, despite not being one of the most marketed bows.
> ...


Yeah, I also like them because of their ministry to Christianity, and with such a big company like them, if they spred the Gospel out, it will be heard by many people.


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

I think that everyone thinks to much of mathews they are to overrated Because off tv and ads


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

I think this whole speed bow thing is getting out of hand.
Just pick a bow and shoot it
its not about the speed, its about the shooter,and how acurate YOU are.

I shoot a 41 inch bow, and im quite fine with that :shade:


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Matthews all they way...I have shot both bows and I think the Monster is much better. Second of all the warranty with Matthews is unbelievable...if anything ever goes wrong with it they will usually fix it for free no matter what the price is..


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> everybody's is different in IBO ratings because most companies use different weights of arrows for their IBO ratings.



Not true. 350 grain arrow, 70 pounds, 30 inch draw.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Rory/MO said:


> Not true. 350 grain arrow, 70 pounds, 30 inch draw.


Yeah i didnt really understand where the logic was in that lol.



Joe(y) said:


> Second of all the warranty with Matthews is unbelievable...if anything ever goes wrong with it they will usually fix it for free no matter what the price is..


which is good, no doubt ull need :shade: :mg:
lol, just kidding :darkbeer:


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Wow, that was vicious. Seems bow brands are worse than sports teams.

My selfbows only shoot 160-170 fps atm, anyone want to tear their reputation apart? Just kidding.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Your selfbows arent pushing the superiority ads down your throat in all the places theyre not superior.

btw im not saying anything about the speeds, 6fps difference is nothing imo.


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

which is good, no doubt ull need :shade: :mg:
lol, just kidding :darkbeer:[/QUOTE]



:darkbeer:


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Elite13 said:


> :darkbeer:


you make me seem like your common bow basher :embara:


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

I am not partial to Mathews or PSE but the monster lookos NOTHING like the X-Force I am sick of all this.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> Just the other day I was looking through my Bowhunting Magazine and I looked on the back and I saw this PSE ad and I laughed! I thought to myself, PSE is rediculous about this. I laughed even harder as I read what it all said about Mathews "copying their stuff", Yeah, they may look a little alike, but that don't mean they stole their stuff. PSE to me was only thinking of speed when they made this bow and that's not what's all important. You need, speed, accuracy, quietness, efficency, and innovation. I bet that Matt McPherson ( CEO and owner of Mathews) is just laughing at that ad right now! I think PSE was getting scared about the Mathews Monster because it's better than the X-Force, and they are making too big of a deal about 6fps faster than the Mathews Monster XLR8. If Mathews supposively "copied them", then Mathews just took PSE's bow and made it much better!


You stated that the x force omen was only made with speed in mind but you think the monster wasn't? No one has even shot the omen yet and you are assuming that the monster will be better. Also it's not just the 6 fps it's also about the fact that they did it with a half inch more brace height. In what ways is the monster "better". let me guess it looks cooler doesn't it? If anything it would show that PSE is a little more efficient. Mathews lost this round and the fanboys will just have to suck it up and admit that hoyt is the best lol jk jk jk jk. (but only about the hoyt part)


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

ok guys EVERY bow will put arrows in the same hole each time, the qquestion is can you? You guys are also soooo obsesed with speed, why? i mean theres a cap for target archery anways so ya.


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Ignition kid said:


> Yeah, I also like them because of their ministry to Christianity, and with such a big company like them, if they spred the Gospel out, it will be heard by many people.


I didn't know that thats pretty cool!


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> ok guys EVERY bow will put arrows in the same hole each time, the qquestion is can you? You guys are also soooo obsesed with speed, why? i mean theres a cap for target archery anways so ya.


He's kinda right, the average arrow travels 1/3 the speed of sound so a little more speed wont help the deer from moving up or down too far, when you look at it from a broad expective, even 50fps. wont help you kill an animal, maybe just a pass-through with tons of more noise.


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> Just the other day I was looking through my Bowhunting Magazine and I looked on the back and I saw this PSE ad and I laughed! I thought to myself, PSE is rediculous about this. I laughed even harder as I read what it all said about Mathews "copying their stuff", Yeah, they may look a little alike, but that don't mean they stole their stuff. PSE to me was only thinking of speed when they made this bow and that's not what's all important. You need, speed, accuracy, quietness, efficency, and innovation. I bet that Matt McPherson ( CEO and owner of Mathews) is just laughing at that ad right now! I think PSE was getting scared about the Mathews Monster because it's better than the X-Force, and they are making too big of a deal about 6fps faster than the Mathews Monster XLR8. If Mathews supposively "copied them", then Mathews just took PSE's bow and made it much better!


When you Started this thread you were just asking for a big argument:thumbs_do


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

BIGBC said:


> you make me seem like your common bow basher :embara:


nope i just agree with you


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

We sure got the fight going on, lets call it peace?:shade:


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> ok guys EVERY bow will put arrows in the same hole each time, the qquestion is can you? You guys are also soooo obsesed with speed, why? i mean theres a cap for target archery anways so ya.


I wish everyone shared this opinion, if your bow is undamaged and in tune, yet its still missing your the problem :shade:


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

BIGBC said:


> I wish everyone shared this opinion, if your bow is undamaged and in tune, yet its still missing your the problem :shade:


i found this out the hard way lol. i have so much morec confidence in my equipment now with this mentality. but as i shoot recurve it slips out of tune every now and then when i put it back together and then i go crazy haha


----------



## brokenpine (Mar 2, 2007)

*Monster VS XForce*

I did have the opportunity to shoot both the X Force and Monster. There is no comparison, Monster beats it hands down.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Interesting how these unseen users with very low post counts keep chiming in around here . . . do i smell a troll ?


----------



## chevy4x4 (Aug 10, 2008)

Im a Bowtech boy and I know speed is not everything
Id rather shoot my 2004 Extreme VFT with an IBO of 333 then the mathews that is putting out 360 or the PSE putting out 366 because it is a solid bow.

Now I think the ad is great haha
that is just my honest opinion however. It makes you laugh, you remember it, and you talk about it so it gets the name out there. Not to mention it just kinda stomps the whole new Mathews ad campaign haha. What more can you want from an ad.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

PSE made a nice bow but it is not shootable by much of the hunting public. I am pretty big for my age, 5'11" 245 pounds and have no problem drawing a 70 or even a 75 pound bow. The pse x-force is the only bow that I can't draw. I have held one and have shot one at 63 to 65 pounds. It was a nice bow just not for me. The monster is a very nice bow but also not for me. I would rather use my drenalin or my alaphamax than a bow that puts an arrow into warp speed.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Elite13 said:


> which is good, no doubt ull need :shade: :mg:
> lol, just kidding :darkbeer:




:darkbeer:[/QUOTE]

well a couple weeks after I got my UX2 I had my wrist torqued one way and the strings came off and some damage was done to the limbs...matthews replaced them forfree


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

BIGBC said:


> Interesting how these unseen users with very low post counts keep chiming in around here . . . do i smell a troll ?


Dont take it to heart brokenpine!


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

buglebuster said:


> Dont take it to heart brokenpine!


Lol it's the internet. If you take anything to heart from it you should probably consider getting off of it.


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Rory/MO said:


> Lol it's the internet. If you take anything to heart from it you should probably consider getting off of it.


True that!!!!!


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

Rory/MO said:


> You know what's sad, is that Mathews *SOLOCAM* had to come out with a dual cam bow. Try that one on for size.


 (No offense intended)I will tell  you what is REALLY SAD!! It amazes me how many people cannot *spell* !!!!!!!!!!!!
Or is it speel or speal or spel  or Hunley or Hunleigh or Hunleagh....
I don't know if it is a not caring issue, or if people just can't spell.
Don't take it to heart, just calling it like I see it. And I am not singling any one person out here!! 

Just for the record, I will probably end up owning the Monster & Omen because I just can't choose!! 
And on a side note, I have that advertisement framed and sitting right next to my Reezen


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

SIO_LIL_GUY said:


> (No offense intended)I will tell you what is REALLY SAD!! It amazes me how many people cannot *spell* !!!!!!!!!!!!
> Or is it speel or speal or spel  or Hunley or Hunleigh or Hunleagh....
> I don't know if it is a not caring issue, or if people just can't spell.
> Don't take it to heart, just calling it like I see it. And I am not singling any one person out here!!
> ...



Lol. Which word did I misspell? I sure don't see it :noidea:


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

Rory/MO said:


> Lol. Which word did I misspell? I sure don't see it :noidea:


 I was not pointing any fingers  That was just in general..I was going off of your " You know what's sad" .. I am sure you know what you are doing :secret:............ Later


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

HuntLions_94 said:


> I think that everyone thinks to much of mathews they are to overrated Because off tv and ads


No, not really.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

BIGBC said:


> Your selfbows arent pushing the superiority ads down your throat in all the places theyre not superior.
> 
> btw im not saying anything about the speeds, 6fps difference is nothing imo.


Yeah, it's not, and PSE is making it seem a whole lot more.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

No.1 Hoyt said:


> I am not partial to Mathews or PSE but the monster lookos NOTHING like the X-Force I am sick of all this.


Yeah, I'm sick of all of our bad mouthing on different things. And besides I put on the title MATHEWS LOVERS, and if you're not a mathews lover like I am and some others of us, please quit posting bad threads about Mathews and so forth because I don't want all of these arguments.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

buglebuster said:


> He's kinda right, the average arrow travels 1/3 the speed of sound so a little more speed wont help the deer from moving up or down too far, when you look at it from a broad expective, even 50fps. wont help you kill an animal, maybe just a pass-through with tons of more noise.


Yeah, I'm not in it for all speed, because that's not what makes a bow the best.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Robinhooder3 said:


> You stated that the x force omen was only made with speed in mind but you think the monster wasn't? No one has even shot the omen yet and you are assuming that the monster will be better. Also it's not just the 6 fps it's also about the fact that they did it with a half inch more brace height. In what ways is the monster "better". let me guess it looks cooler doesn't it? If anything it would show that PSE is a little more efficient. Mathews lost this round and the fanboys will just have to suck it up and admit that hoyt is the best lol jk jk jk jk. (but only about the hoyt part)


Guys like I said, this post is for Mathews lovers to actually read so please quit bad mouthing what us Mathews People enjoy.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

buglebuster said:


> I didn't know that thats pretty cool!


Yep, there's a whole lot of proof for it too. they sponsor ministries that mix archery with the gospel that make it really cool, and Matt McPherson is a Christian song writer and makes McPherson guitars. If you check out the Mathews website, check out the 2009 catalog and in the introduction at the end he wishes God's blessing on us.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

SIO_LIL_GUY said:


> (No offense intended)I will tell you what is REALLY SAD!! It amazes me how many people cannot *spell* !!!!!!!!!!!!
> Or is it speel or speal or spel  or Hunley or Hunleigh or Hunleagh....
> I don't know if it is a not caring issue, or if people just can't spell.
> Don't take it to heart, just calling it like I see it. And I am not singling any one person out here!!
> ...


It says in the rules at the top of the forum to leave grammar and spelling alone. I've held my tongue at all the awful grammar, and spelling could also just be a result of people typing too quickly (something I do often). Please refrain from comments like these.

And Ignition kid- you started a thread that bascially bashes PSE. You can't honestly o that and not expect people to get upset. Remember the old, "people in glass houses shouldn't throw stones"? 

If you start a thread talking about bow companies AT ALL on the youth forum you can garuntee it will get ugly. Every single one that's done it before has, no matter how "good" there intentions were.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Lol no Kegan, he didn't think people were gonna bash on this thread


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

i received my petersens bowhunting mag and that add was on the back...man i loved it...great marketing...and I am sure lawers had a long look at more info then us normal people will ever see before they gave the nod..

very funny...:set1_applaud::lol3:


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

kegan said:


> It says in the rules at the top of the forum to leave grammar and spelling alone. I've held my tongue at all the awful grammar, and spelling could also just be a result of people typing too quickly (something I do often). Please refrain from comments like these.
> 
> And Ignition kid- you started a thread that bascially bashes PSE. You can't honestly o that and not expect people to get upset. Remember the old, "people in glass houses shouldn't throw stones"?
> 
> If you start a thread talking about bow companies AT ALL on the youth forum you can garuntee it will get ugly. Every single one that's done it before has, no matter how "good" there intentions were.


Here is the rule...
6. Do not use posts to correct another poster's spelling or grammar - this is rude and unnecessary. If you do not understand what they are saying, ask them to clarify.
I did none of the above! I stated a fact of what I see as really sad.. I did not correct another persons spelling or attempt to correct someones grammar. 
But it would be nice if people would use the spell check to correct errors. It does not take long to do. Top right corner of a reply or post ABC/check mark.. That is for anyone that did not know where or what it is/was.. Have a good one. And once again, I am not pointing fingers directly at anyone on this thread....Maybe this will help someone with spell check if nothing else. GO MATHEWS/PSE!!!!!


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> Yeah, I'm sick of all of our bad mouthing on different things. And besides I put on the title MATHEWS LOVERS, and if you're not a mathews lover like I am and some others of us, please quit posting bad threads about Mathews and so forth because I don't want all of these arguments.



Then why did you start this thread? I am just saying if you did not know that people were going to argue over this then you don't know archery talk very well. People argue over EVERYTHING....


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Ignition kid said:


> And besides I put on the title MATHEWS LOVERS, and if you're not a mathews lover like I am and some others of us, please quit posting bad threads about Mathews and so forth because I don't want all of these arguments.


Youre posting on the internet, on a public forum. If you want 100% biased opinions agreeing with yours then go to the Mathews forum. If you want a selection of opinions from different points then post on a public forum where you cannot (or should that be should not) moan about people arguing with your take on things.

Mathews are the ones claiming they are better, PSE pointed out FACTUALLY that they are not, and you started a thread all about bashing that add . . . did you honestly not expect some controversy ?


----------



## xcaskah2x (Jan 13, 2009)

i have a PSE shark on the way, and i shot it through a chrono without tuning it @ the shop, seeing as it was a demo, and it was only 10fps below the advertised speed. i was quite impressed


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> Guys like I said, this post is for Mathews lovers to actually read so please quit bad mouthing what us Mathews People enjoy.


alright I'm sorry every fanboy group needs their fantasy thread.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

BIGBC said:


> Youre posting on the internet, on a public forum. If you want 100% biased opinions agreeing with yours then go to the Mathews forum. If you want a selection of opinions from different points then post on a public forum where you cannot (or should that be should not) moan about people arguing with your take on things.
> 
> Mathews are the ones claiming they are better, PSE pointed out FACTUALLY that they are not, and you started a thread all about bashing that add . . . did you honestly not expect some controversy ?


THANK YOU!!:thumbs_up


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

In all seriosness I dont give a POO!!!!!!!!!!! Mathews this, PSE that all bows manufactered now days are set on speed whatever happened to the reliablee longbow or selfbow? I personelly would rather see the arrow going to the target or deer, not a flash and you arnt even sure if you hit it!!! Shoot a longbow or selfbow and feel the shot and watch the arrow go its alot more rewarding. Just my 2 cents


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

stickbow hunter said:


> In all seriosness I dont give a POO!!!!!!!!!!! Mathews this, PSE that all bows manufactered now days are set on speed whatever happened to the reliablee longbow or selfbow? I personelly would rather see the arrow going to the target or deer, not a flash and you arnt even sure if you hit it!!! Shoot a longbow or selfbow and feel the shot and watch the arrow go its alot more rewarding. Just my 2 cents


You got a complete different 3-page argument there yourself bud!


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Rory/MO said:


> You know what's sad, is that Mathews *SOLOCAM* had to come out with a dual cam bow. Try that one on for size.


I have to agree with that. Mathews has their ace in the hole-the solo cam- and they go and make something totally contradicting to that. They pretty much say their way is not the best.

Just saying. :shade: But I don't mean to bash...


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> I have to agree with that. Mathews has their ace in the hole-the solo cam- and they go and make something totally contradicting to that. They pretty much say their way is not the best.
> 
> Just saying. :shade: But I don't mean to bash...


oh ummm well well well you know ummmmm mathews did it because ummmmm they are mathews and ummm aaa they did it better 

http://mathewsinc.com/index.asp?pag...bmit=ByFileCategoryID&cboFileCategoryID=11352

what a joke. they don't even go into detail why it's better. All they say is "we did it better don't ask why" mathews catching up if we can

now don't get me wrong I love their single cam bows but the monster and it's fanboy followers lost this round and they can't except it. Nice single cams but they screwed themselves trying to make a dual cam.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

xcaskah2x said:


> i have a PSE shark on the way, and i shot it through a chrono without tuning it @ the shop, seeing as it was a demo, and it was only 10fps below the advertised speed. i was quite impressed


That's really good!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Robinhooder3 said:


> alright I'm sorry every fanboy group needs their fantasy thread.


That's all right, everybody gets carried away especially me sometimes.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> I have to agree with that. Mathews has their ace in the hole-the solo cam- and they go and make something totally contradicting to that. They pretty much say their way is not the best.
> 
> Just saying. :shade: But I don't mean to bash...


Well, I haven't really heard alot about their dual cam bows, but almost everybody is talking about the single cam Reezen that they made this year. although my Dad's friend's friend shot a Monster and my dad's friend said that his friend thought the draw mas so smooth and it was really fast.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

stickbow hunter said:


> In all seriosness I dont give a POO!!!!!!!!!!! Mathews this, PSE that all bows manufactered now days are set on speed whatever happened to the reliablee longbow or selfbow? I personelly would rather see the arrow going to the target or deer, not a flash and you arnt even sure if you hit it!!! Shoot a longbow or selfbow and feel the shot and watch the arrow go its alot more rewarding. Just my 2 cents


As a fellow selfbow- enthusiast, let me put it this way:

How many compound shooters do you know out there who have the time to learn how to shoot a longbow, have the interest in making things more difficult, or even know someone who could point them in the right direction?

Most people shooting compounds today are only concerened with making it easier to down a deer (no offense- that's fine if that's your thing) in the extra season. 

Speed means two things: flatter trajectory and a higher KE. Speed, from two equally stable and accurate bows does make a difference in the effective range of the weapons. It's also easily measureable and once bows start nailing the targets all the same, it's the only thing left to compete over.

Our bows are veyr old and their limitations and capabilities are well known. Compounds are relatively new and wildly popular, so of course you're going to do anyhting you can to draw people in and make it easier for them.


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

Like I said, your going to start another 3-page argument!:dontknow:


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

mathewslx9 said:


> yea i have a pse nova trying to sell its **** we shot 3 deer with it only found one i have a mathews lx with rip cord arrow rest


Novas are crap. We use the one we got for bowfishin lol


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

The only thing that I'll say is that more people are going to be able to shoot a monster than a x-force.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

well its better than a lawsuit isnt it mathews had a fit when pse copied the mq1 and they suied pse for a ton. you sound exactly like a fanboy i thought the add was funny not to make a fit of it. ow but wasnt mathews only making the new 5.5 brace monster to beat the pse x force hmmmmm??? i have shot the xforce 6 and personally it was a tack driver in a week i had 3 or 4 robbinhoods at 20yards. dont like the new x force draw curve but you will get use to it i have not shot the monster but i have the reezen if there alike it should be a good bow to. so really get over it i call that pay back


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

oww forgot to mention now the mathews shooters have an x force they can shoot without feeling bad.so now they can get rid of that x force out of there closet and sell it. hahaha well now everyone is going to be on my case i stirred the pot.


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> Yeah, I was just saying something and the title says for Mathews Lovers, and i am very happy with my Mathews Ignition, there really isn't anything I don't like about it.


No problem, wasn't shooting anything at you. It was more for the ones who get so upset and offended.


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

*+1*



Ignition kid said:


> Yep, there's a whole lot of proof for it too. they sponsor ministries that mix archery with the gospel that make it really cool, and Matt McPherson is a Christian song writer and makes McPherson guitars. If you check out the Mathews website, check out the 2009 catalog and in the introduction at the end he wishes God's blessing on us.


Another reason I love Matthews and Mission


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

athomPT said:


> No problem, wasn't shooting anything at you. It was more for the ones who get so upset and offended.


I know, I was just saying to those who despise Mathews or so.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

athomPT said:


> Another reason I love Matthews and Mission


Yeah, that's what we need more of in this world is that.


----------



## shelty (Feb 7, 2009)

*Mathews*



HuntLions_94 said:


> I think that everyone thinks to much of mathews they are to overrated Because off tv and ads


PSE COULD ADVERTISE SO THATS NOT IT, AND YOU PEOPLE ARE IN DENIAL IF HOLDING THE BOWS SIDE BY SIDE AND SAY THAT PSE AND MONSTER ARE THE SAME , AND LETS JUST TRY THIS , START A POLL TO SEE HOW MANY PEOPLE JUST ON THIS SITE OWN A MONSTER OR GETTING ONE OR THAT OWN A PSE OMEN OR THAT HAS ONE ORDERED . AND THERE IE WAY MORE TECHNO IN THE MOSTER , AND PSE "LIMBS AND CAM " WOW THATS TECHNO. BUT PEOPLE BUY WHAT YOU WANT. THEN WHEN YOU SELL SEE WHAT YOU GET.:darkbeer:


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

shelty said:


> PSE COULD ADVERTISE SO THATS NOT IT, AND YOU PEOPLE ARE IN DENIAL IF HOLDING THE BOWS SIDE BY SIDE AND SAY THAT PSE AND MONSTER ARE THE SAME , AND LETS JUST TRY THIS , START A POLL TO SEE HOW MANY PEOPLE JUST ON THIS SITE OWN A MONSTER OR GETTING ONE OR THAT OWN A PSE OMEN OR THAT HAS ONE ORDERED . AND THERE IE WAY MORE TECHNO IN THE MOSTER , AND PSE "LIMBS AND CAM " WOW THATS TECHNO. BUT PEOPLE BUY WHAT YOU WANT. THEN WHEN YOU SELL SEE WHAT YOU GET.:darkbeer:


O My god a bows techno does that mean you go buy it because it TECHNO??? 
If its techno that means more moving parts and with more moving parts just more stuff to break!!!!


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

shelty said:


> PSE COULD ADVERTISE SO THATS NOT IT, AND YOU PEOPLE ARE IN DENIAL IF HOLDING THE BOWS SIDE BY SIDE AND SAY THAT PSE AND MONSTER ARE THE SAME , AND LETS JUST TRY THIS , START A POLL TO SEE HOW MANY PEOPLE JUST ON THIS SITE OWN A MONSTER OR GETTING ONE OR THAT OWN A PSE OMEN OR THAT HAS ONE ORDERED . AND THERE IE WAY MORE TECHNO IN THE MOSTER , AND PSE "LIMBS AND CAM " WOW THATS TECHNO. BUT PEOPLE BUY WHAT YOU WANT. THEN WHEN YOU SELL SEE WHAT YOU GET.:darkbeer:


O yeah and another thing this was a thread of a ad cam pain by pse he never asked which bow do you think is better. Your just another person that love a bow brand and doesnt want to say that other bows are better then them.


----------



## shelty (Feb 7, 2009)

*Post a bogus ad*

THATS WHAT THE AD SHOULD HAVE SAID , HEY PEOPLE WE HERE AT PSE ARE GOING TO GIVE YOU A BIG LINE OF" BS " LIKE OUR BOWS DONT BE BLINDED WITH THE OBVIOUS, YOU LIKE OTHER KNOW THAT PSE BOWS WILL NEVER ADD UP TO WHAT MATHEWS AND HOYT HAVE DONE NOW AND IN PAST, SO JUST KEEP PRAYING THAT SOMEDAY US FANBOYS LIKE YOURSELF THAT ANY OTHER COMPANY WILL EVEN COME CLOSE TO MATHEWS TECHNO " THATS TECHNOLOGY" SO YOU UNDERSTAND??????:darkbeer:


----------



## superbuckeye (Dec 31, 2007)

typical fanboy thread!!!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

shelty said:


> THATS WHAT THE AD SHOULD HAVE SAID , HEY PEOPLE WE HERE AT PSE ARE GOING TO GIVE YOU A BIG LINE OF" BS " LIKE OUR BOWS DONT BE BLINDED WITH THE OBVIOUS, YOU LIKE OTHER KNOW THAT PSE BOWS WILL NEVER ADD UP TO WHAT MATHEWS AND HOYT HAVE DONE NOW AND IN PAST, SO JUST KEEP PRAYING THAT SOMEDAY US FANBOYS LIKE YOURSELF THAT ANY OTHER COMPANY WILL EVEN COME CLOSE TO MATHEWS TECHNO " THATS TECHNOLOGY" SO YOU UNDERSTAND??????:darkbeer:


Trying to read this hurt my head...


----------



## SIO_LIL_GUY (Mar 1, 2007)

shelty said:


> THATS WHAT THE AD SHOULD HAVE SAID , HEY PEOPLE WE HERE AT PSE ARE GOING TO GIVE YOU A BIG LINE OF" BS " LIKE OUR BOWS DONT BE BLINDED WITH THE OBVIOUS, YOU LIKE OTHER KNOW THAT PSE BOWS WILL NEVER ADD UP TO WHAT MATHEWS AND HOYT HAVE DONE NOW AND IN PAST, SO JUST KEEP PRAYING THAT SOMEDAY US FANBOYS LIKE YOURSELF THAT ANY OTHER COMPANY WILL EVEN COME CLOSE TO MATHEWS TECHNO " THATS TECHNOLOGY" SO YOU UNDERSTAND??????:darkbeer:


All I have say is Geeeeezzzzzzzzz.:tape:.. Besides not knowing how to unlock the Caps Lock key on your keyboard, :secret:you need to have the Mathews transmitter removed from your head..  I sure hope you get a royalty ck. from your short sermons.. I like'm all to an extent, but I am NOT a brainwashed Fanboy of 1 brand, and will shoot and enjoy the new bows Mathews,Pse, Hoyt etc....... I will just let the Pete's and Matt's :boxing: duke it out while I am flingin arrows with their bows.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

yea just because mathews has more bling that apparently makes them shoot much better come on guys get over it. the fanboys are just going to whin anyways. oww and fanboys dont help the company cause i wont shoot for mathews or any of there products just because most of the fanboys seem to think since they shoot a mathews they can talk down to archers with not as nice bow or not as good equipment. my friend got made fun of from a mathews pro staff because he had a hunting sight at the asa. 
so your not helping at all if you no whats best for you and your company just let it go.


----------



## LilHog (Jul 27, 2008)

Thats what mattews shooters get


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

SIO_LIL_GUY said:


> All I have say is Geeeeezzzzzzzzz.:tape:.. Besides not knowing how to unlock the Caps Lock key on your keyboard, :secret:you need to have the Mathews transmitter removed from your head..  I sure hope you get a royalty ck. from your short sermons.. I like'm all to an extent, but I am NOT a brainwashed Fanboy of 1 brand, and will shoot and enjoy the new bows Mathews,Pse, Hoyt etc....... I will just let the Pete's and Matt's :boxing: duke it out while I am flingin arrows with their bows.


Yeah, I really like Mathews, better than any other brand, but I also like other brands like Hoyt, Bowtech, Bear Archery, and a couple others.


----------



## DrawAim"Click" (Feb 5, 2009)

This thread was created for an arguement and it has gone its course long enough. All people should just drop it and leave it be. Just stop posting and this arguement will go away. Come on people you been at it for 2 weeks give it a rest and find something else to post about. Does anybody got any funny hunting stories? Once last year I was ground hunting (I normally use a bow but it was youth gun season) and it had beem farily quiet that day execpt for some squrriels. I was watching this one squrriel and he climbed up a elavated log about 8 feet off the ground about oh ill say 18 20 yards away. Now you got to know i was wanting some meat to cook that night and i was sitting there with a 20 guage shot gun and a slug. He climbe up on the log and was very tempting but...oh well. I thought about it because he stood on that log for about 2 min but decided not to because i had some other hunters with me and there wouldn't be much meat left with a 20 guage slug. LOL. It would have been overkill.ROFL. So thats my story of how a taunting squrriel about got blown away into furry mammal heaven. HA HA :lol3:
Let's here some others!!! :happy:


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

shelty said:


> THATS WHAT THE AD SHOULD HAVE SAID , HEY PEOPLE WE HERE AT PSE ARE GOING TO GIVE YOU A BIG LINE OF" BS " LIKE OUR BOWS DONT BE BLINDED WITH THE OBVIOUS, YOU LIKE OTHER KNOW THAT PSE BOWS WILL NEVER ADD UP TO WHAT MATHEWS AND HOYT HAVE DONE NOW AND IN PAST, SO JUST KEEP PRAYING THAT SOMEDAY US FANBOYS LIKE YOURSELF THAT ANY OTHER COMPANY WILL EVEN COME CLOSE TO MATHEWS TECHNO " THATS TECHNOLOGY" SO YOU UNDERSTAND??????:darkbeer:


There is this key thats on the left and it says Caps Lock turn it off!!!! By the way I am not a fanboy i would shoot any bow. I just dont really like mathew I dont know why i just dont like there bows. Bowtech hoyt and pse are my 3 favorite brands....


----------



## DrawAim"Click" (Feb 5, 2009)

This thread was created for an arguement and it has gone its course long enough. All people should just drop it and leave it be. Just stop posting and this arguement will go away. Come on people you been at it for 2 weeks give it a rest and find something else to post about. Does anybody got any funny hunting stories? Once last year I was ground hunting (I normally use a bow but it was youth gun season) and it had beem farily quiet that day execpt for some squrriels. I was watching this one squrriel and he climbed up a elavated log about 8 feet off the ground about oh ill say 18 20 yards away. Now you got to know i was wanting some meat to cook that night and i was sitting there with a 20 guage shot gun and a slug. He climbe up on the log and was very tempting but...oh well. I thought about it because he stood on that log for about 2 min but decided not to because i had some other hunters with me and there wouldn't be much meat left with a 20 guage slug. LOL. It would have been overkill.ROFL. So thats my story of how a taunting squrriel about got blown away into furry mammal heaven. HA HA 
Let's here some others!!!


----------



## chase10 (Mar 7, 2009)

The x-forces are awsome bows. Better than any mathews will ever be. So your bowhunting magizine was exactly correct.


----------



## ktyre (Dec 2, 2008)

*pse*

pse is getting back at mathews for that smiley on the monster but u just wait till the xlr8 comes out pse will be crying


----------



## copperdoc1 (Mar 30, 2008)

Mach12 said:


> oww forgot to mention now the mathews shooters have an x force they can shoot without feeling bad.so now they can get rid of that x force out of there closet and sell it. hahaha well now everyone is going to be on my case i stirred the pot.


:set1_rolf2: :set1_draught2:


----------



## Bassbuckbuster (Aug 5, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> Yeah, it's not, and PSE is making it seem a whole lot more.


Wait a minute. Matthews is the one who started the ads with nothing more than a speedometer. You think they weren't pushing speed????? Get real. 6 fps. with a 1/2 inch more brace h. is impressive. The bows are solid. It has been out for 3 years and no problems. Or we could talk about all the 3 D tournaments won with it. It will obviously shoot. What's the problem. I like one pin out to 40 and I like being able to shoot big expandables like Rage all the way through anything. What's not to like?


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm not a fanboy of anyone. For me I shoot Mathews because I know if anything goes wrong it is fully covered and will be repaired probably for free. This is never going to stop until next years models comeout and two new bows are practially the same. In my eyes it seems that everyone is taking all of the new matthews ideas like the roller guards and the string surpressers. My two cents


----------



## bowtech_guy17 (Jan 25, 2009)

ok. i dont shoot eitgher brands but i love mathews. Yet, i shot the monster and i don't think its better than the pse, AT ALL. I think the PSE blows the monster out of the water!


----------



## The_Cannon (Jan 13, 2009)

Rory/MO said:


> Not true. 350 grain arrow, 70 pounds, 30 inch draw.


The competition formula that IBO settled-on was a simple 5 grains of arrow weight per peak draw weight with an 80 pound limit on draw weight. Those are IBO specs, but most manufacturers stick to the 70# / 30" / 350 grains. Besides, most manufacturers 30" draw length bows are truly 30-1/4 to 30-3/4" draw lengths anyway, so all IBO speeds are overstated, especially for hunting if you add any weight at all on the string.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Joe(y) said:


> I'm not a fanboy of anyone. For me I shoot Mathews because I know if anything goes wrong it is fully covered and will be repaired probably for free. This is never going to stop until next years models comeout and two new bows are practially the same. In my eyes it seems that everyone is taking all of the new matthews ideas like the roller guards and the string surpressers. My two cents


so would just about every other company in the archery industry next point?

also mathews didnt invent the roller gaurd martin did and owns the patent and are you talking the limb suppressors? if so what company is stealing them mathews is the only bow i know of with them


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Joe(y) said:


> In my eyes it seems that everyone is taking all of the new matthews ideas like the roller guards and the string surpressers. My two cents


PSE came out with the Xforce 1st.
Mathews did not invent the roller guard, and the guys who did stopped using it because its not so great.


----------



## buglebuster (Feb 18, 2009)

BIGBC said:


> PSE came out with the Xforce 1st.
> Mathews did not invent the roller guard, and the guys who did stopped using it because its not so great.


Who did?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

buglebuster said:


> Who did?


Yeah and Mathews Invented the ANGLED roller guard.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

buglebuster said:


> Who did?


martin did they also have the patent for it


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

buglebuster said:


> Who did?


Im not sure, but i believe it was Martin.










Putting an angle on it is barely inventing it.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

yea you would be amazed how much martin envinted before anyone. they even designed the first look of the AM 32 and 35 a long time ago.


----------



## NW.Iowan (Jul 28, 2006)

PSE CRAZY said:


> So how do you know the Monster is better that the X-Force? I don't think you have shot it have you...Does the Monster go down to a 24" DL?
> 
> About the X-Force not being accurate, quiet, and efficient, again i don't think you have shot one, cause i don't think you would be saying that.
> 
> ...


I shot the monster and the Xforce and didn't like either one much - not mathews best effort ....


----------



## Big-Buck-Texas (Jul 21, 2008)

Mathewsju said:


> personally i don't like either bow... too much speed, not enough forgiveness ans loud imo. i've heard a number of stories saying mathews copied pse and pse copied the monster years ago. i don't care and besides whats a few fps? the xlr8 hasn't even been released yet because its being redsigned (even more speed!)
> 
> personally give me a good reliable, acurrate, quiet and forgiving bow with an ibo of 250fps and i will be happy. i personally don't like this speed fad we're all in the middle of... whats the point if the draw cycle sucks and the average archer can't shoot it well at long ranges because of the 5-6 in bh and 30-34 in ata?


couldn't agree more. . . i shoot a mathew dxt. the monster isn't gonna be that great of a bow it has a 5in brace height alot less forgiving. as for the old x force it was good but the dxt sold me on how quite it is. how fast it is and small it is for my bow stand


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I'd like to add another point for the "speed isn't everything" state of mind-

Howard Hill, John Shulz, Byron Ferguson, and many other's (heck, even myself on good days) can hit small (as in coin-sized) targets from the air with slow longbows. Ferguson's best was just short of 200 fps I believe, with most of them being 30 fps slower. 

I don't know about you, but if you can hit a dime on the wing I think you're bow is plenty fast enough.


----------



## WV hoyt shooter (Feb 10, 2006)

i've shot both bows don't like either one of them, love my hoyts, but i thought that the PSE drawed smoother the monster kind of jerks back when u get to a certain point, and i heard from one of our local bow shops that mathews might be gettin in trouble for the monster because they didn't get permission from pse to use their design


----------

